# How to convert old Apple bow press?



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

I have two old Apple presses, a Hercules Pro and an economy winch style that is red. Both are no good for parallel limb bows but there are a lot of great parts.

I have found you can buy these cheap and there has to be a way to use the tubing and jack to make a viable press. I think I paid around $100 for the two presses on Craig's list.

Has anyone converted an Apple press into a usable press for new bows? If so, please post replies and pictures for those of us not as creative or skilled.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## GWN_Nuge (Oct 1, 2004)

Shoot 3--D a pm, tell him Nuge sent ya He did this not too long ago to an older apple press I sold to him. Careful though, he'll talk your ear off


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

here you go if it will pull up,http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=590033&stc=1&thumb=1&...


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

bfoot said:


> I have two old Apple presses, a Hercules Pro and an economy winch style that is red. Both are no good for parallel limb bows but there are a lot of great parts.
> 
> I have found you can buy these cheap and there has to be a way to use the tubing and jack to make a viable press. I think I paid around $100 for the two presses on Craig's list.
> 
> ...



Here is what I did. The red arm was exactly like the yellow arm. I cut it off and welded a couple flats on each side of the upper part for a hinge. Make a small triangular piece and attach to back for jack to connect to. Also had to fab the two long pieces that run down to the jack. One thing I would change is move the triangular piece farther up, or maybe turn it upside down, to get the jack attachment higher to give it more leverage. Later I also cut the center press bar and made it adjustable as well. Can take some more picks if this is something you want to.


----------



## Lineman160 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Apple Press*

Here is what I did with my Apple press. I didn't have to cut anything off, just make a few brackets. I had to put a longer base pipe so that I could press my 37" bow. I had to make my own fingers for the top. Haven't had any problems. I have pressed a 37",33" ,29". Can be adjusted to the different bow lengths if needed. It basically works the same as the EZ press.
It pushes in from the sides. It can be brought back to original as I didn't cut anything off.


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Lineman160 said:


> Here is what I did with my Apple press. I didn't have to cut anything off, just make a few brackets. I had to put a longer base pipe so that I could press my 37" bow. I had to make my own fingers for the top. Haven't had any problems. I have pressed a 37",33" ,29". Can be adjusted to the different bow lengths if needed. It basically works the same as the EZ press.
> It pushes in from the sides. It can be brought back to original as I didn't cut anything off.


Great! This is exactly what I was considering but I ran into two problems: one, how to attach the jack and two how to get the darn screw off the top of the jack. I have had no luck at all and have considered sawing it off. How did you make the bracket to attach the jack and how did you get the bolt unscrewed from the top of the jack.

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## BlueRidge (Dec 12, 2005)

Lineman160 said:


> Here is what I did with my Apple press. I didn't have to cut anything off, just make a few brackets. I had to put a longer base pipe so that I could press my 37" bow. I had to make my own fingers for the top. Haven't had any problems. I have pressed a 37",33" ,29". Can be adjusted to the different bow lengths if needed. It basically works the same as the EZ press.
> It pushes in from the sides. It can be brought back to original as I didn't cut anything off.


Like what you've done here, great idea.


----------



## Guest (Jun 11, 2010)

Lineman160 said:


> Here is what I did with my Apple press. I didn't have to cut anything off, just make a few brackets. I had to put a longer base pipe so that I could press my 37" bow. I had to make my own fingers for the top. Haven't had any problems. I have pressed a 37",33" ,29". Can be adjusted to the different bow lengths if needed. It basically works the same as the EZ press.
> It pushes in from the sides. It can be brought back to original as I didn't cut anything off.


I have a press in the classifieds like this one that would be pretty easy to modify to work like this. There is a bunch of steel and work in it for $100.


----------



## Droptine Diva (Jul 28, 2009)

bfoot said:


> Great! This is exactly what I was considering but I ran into two problems: one, how to attach the jack and two how to get the darn screw off the top of the jack. I have had no luck at all and have considered sawing it off. How did you make the bracket to attach the jack and how did you get the bolt unscrewed from the top of the jack.
> 
> Thanks,
> Bob


The bolt on the top of the jack has a nut that is inside. Use a 1/2 extension and a heavy duty breaker bar. of impact wrench and it will loosen right up


----------



## bfoot (Dec 30, 2009)

Lineman160 said:


> Here is what I did with my Apple press. I didn't have to cut anything off, just make a few brackets. I had to put a longer base pipe so that I could press my 37" bow. I had to make my own fingers for the top. Haven't had any problems. I have pressed a 37",33" ,29". Can be adjusted to the different bow lengths if needed. It basically works the same as the EZ press.
> It pushes in from the sides. It can be brought back to original as I didn't cut anything off.


I am having trouble understanding how you did the rear support for the jack. Could you post a picture from the other side and a close up?

Thanks,
Bob


----------



## Lineman160 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Apple Press*

Sorry, I haven't looked at this for a while. I think the bolt on the top was an allen head bolt. Mine came out Ok. The bracket I made for the jack is out of a piece of angle iron. I will take some better pics and send them. Hope that will help. Tim


----------



## Lineman160 (Sep 20, 2006)

*Apple Press*

Here are a few more close up pictures. The brackets that I made for the bottom arm have 3/4" bolts so they fit through the holes of the square tubing. Those brackets probably wouldn't need to be made you could weld 3/4" bolts on to the bottom of the arm. I made them so I could take them off and return to original if I wanted. Tim


----------

